#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Herbalism >  >  >  Making Typhonian Ink

## Aristocrap

Hey all,
So I'm going to try making some Typhonian ink to use in spells, but I wanted some advice as to how I'd do so. Here's a list of the ingredients:

Red Poppy
Artichoke Juice
Acacia Seed
Red Typhonian Ocher
Quicklime
Wormwood
Gum Arabic
Rain Water

I know how to make quicklime, though I don't have much of an idea how to mix all the ingredients and what state they should be in. I assume I'd ground up solids such as the wormwood and poppy into a very fine powder, then mix with the water. Any thoughts or suggestions?

----------


## Hot Tea

You should be able to find a book on natural inks if you look on amazon or in barnes&noble. A friend of mine really likes to make inks and candles and gives me extras so I never really bothered learning, guess I should though.

----------


## Aristocrap

Hmm, I'll see what I can find. I'm a bit concerned with the use of quicklime/calcium oxide because it's highly corrosive and reacts strongly with water, which is required for the ink. 
Unfortunately _Seven Faces of Darkness_ doesn't say anything about how the ink is supposed to be made.

----------


## Aristocrap

Sadly, no. Don Webb just lists the ingredients from a supposedly ancient formula. Perhaps it was thrown in as more of a novelty than an actual suggested recipe. In that case, I'll just get or make simple red-colored ink.

----------


## Daisy

If you just need red ink Dragonsblood ink should work well enough and has its own benefits.

----------


## fratertwkr

> Hmm, I'll see what I can find. I'm a bit concerned with the use of quicklime/calcium oxide because it's highly corrosive and reacts strongly with water, which is required for the ink. 
> Unfortunately _Seven Faces of Darkness_ doesn't say anything about how the ink is supposed to be made.


just add little amounts at a time with safety goggles and other protective equipment if you want.

I don't know much but I think the quicklime water solution might be to dissolve the herbal ingredients or perhaps their salt. research it better or you'll just have a jar of Ms. Diareah salt substitute.

----------

